# Current waterblock not sufficent for AMD 955be need suggestions.



## Duby2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I currently have a thermaltake waterblock w/acrylic cover, its about 4 years old now. It cooled my p4 3.4ghz prescott quite well with vga and northbridge in the loop. Recently i had bought an AMD 955be 3.2gz with the msi 790gx-g65 mobo and slapped my waterblocks in it from my p4 system. I then started bios and seen its idle at 40c,Upon booting vista and running the msi corecenter utility i see that it gets down to about 37c idle, No overclock mind you. I then start prime95(stress/stabilty test) under load for 3 hours the cpu maxes out at 52-53c. the max for this cpu is 62. At stock speeds I think im alright but i would like to Overclock. Could this just be a crap old waterblock not designed to handle 4 cores, and does anyone have suggestions for a new cpu block that performs well with the AMD 955be cpu..


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if its thermaltake its going to be crap. i would get the swittech apogee GTX or GTZ. the GTZ is currently the best performance waterblock out there. what size of tubing do you have? what radiator do you use?


----------



## Duby2 (Jun 20, 2009)

forcifer said:


> if its thermaltake its going to be crap. i would get the swittech apogee GTX or GTZ. the GTZ is currently the best performance waterblock out there. what size of tubing do you have? what radiator do you use?


1 Dual and 1 Single 120mm radiators with variable speed fans, Using 3/8"ID tubing .Pump 400 L/hr


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm 3/8" isnt the best but it will do. if i were you i would get http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=21159 . its cheap and works pretty well, i used it for a while. if you want really high performance, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=24230 is pretty much the best one out there.


----------

